# Goats and the yoga ball



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ive posted this before , but its worth looking at it again&#8230;too cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love the pep that doeling has , she is adorable


----------



## cajunmom (Apr 29, 2013)

Love it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Made me put my yoga ball out in the yard! So far lots of hesitant sniffing but no playing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! I have to get my girls a ball!! I can see Juby acting like that! ROFL!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Not sure why, but I can't watch it :'( I want to see the cute playing goat!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It wouldn't work for me either.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So cute! Ok, looking for a yoga ball on CL now....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dee and Nancy , try signing out of TGS and then clicking on it to see if it will work for you. Ive tried that once on here and it worked for me.
I couldnt get a link to work and thats what i did purely by accident and the link worked. Sorry you couldnt see it. But if this doesn't work , try going on Utube and typing in goats and the yoga ball. You should be able to find it


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

That made my night. Thank you!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I brought home a ball with a handle (that kids ride on) for my goats to play with...it lasted exactly 10 seconds with my LGD...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> I brought home a ball with a handle (that kids ride on) for my goats to play with...it lasted exactly 10 seconds with my LGD...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Aww  I guess he/she had some fun , lol&#8230;..shame it didn't hold up though.
They do sell ones made out of hard plastic , but not sure how the goats would think about it&#8230;.Im going to pick up a yoga ball when i see one , I've GOT to see what my guys will do with it. I can see a few of mine having fun with it , lol..
They get into EVERYTHING ! If they don't like it , i can always get them a power tool or something , lol..;-)


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

That is so funny and cute!

I had given mine a yoga ball and all the goats ignored it except for a doeling. Guess they were not into yoga!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

my babies are starting to explore the yoga ball. It's raining so they won't get out front today but maybe tomorrow. 

I know! I know! A christmas yoga ball baby extravaganza is what I need! lol


----------

